# How much are subcontractor prices in Kentucky for Residential Roofing?



## Fabian (Nov 29, 2015)

How much are subcontractor prices in Kentucky for Residential Roofing?
Residential, one story, 4 pitch, two gabbles fairly easy.

We are moving to KY and going into ministry so no more roofing for us. However we are buying a home in Taylorsville KY that needs a roof and would like to see if any of you out there could connect me with one or two good sub in the Louisville area.


----------

